# Be honest men



## AnotherEarthling (Oct 31, 2011)

Be honest men. Do you every find yourself comparing your looks with woman instead of men?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

AnotherEarthling said:


> Be honest men. Do you every find yourself comparing your looks with woman instead of men?


Honestly?

No...


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Uhhh no, the thought never entered my head.

If I find myself doing it now it's entirely your fault
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

Are you asking if I find myself comparing my take on women's looks with men?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Ummmmm. No. That sounds kinda creepy to me.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh come on! NONE of you are going to admit that you cross dressed that one time in college and bore a striking resemblence to Florence Henderson while doing so?!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Only when I'm thinking about my cleavage.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Uhhh no, the thought never entered my head.
> 
> If I find myself doing it now it's entirely your fault
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Oh come on! NONE of you are going to admit that you cross dressed that one time in college and bore a striking resemblence to Florence Henderson while doing so?!


Florence Henderson got NOTHIN' on me!!!


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

AnotherEarthling said:


> Be honest men. Do you every find yourself comparing your looks with woman instead of men?


Be honest. You're one of those guys that wears his wife's skinny jeans, aren't you??

:lol:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

COGypsy said:


> Be honest. You're one of those guys that wears his wife's skinny jeans, aren't you??
> 
> :lol:


One word: Guyliner.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Sure ..all the time. Although I'll never be a size 3 again. (sigh). All kidding aside, no I haven't. Can't think of any reason why I would.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Oh come on! NONE of you are going to admit that you cross dressed that one time in college and bore a striking resemblence to Florence Henderson while doing so?!


I don't count the time I was in the Navy.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Entropy3000 said:


> I don't count the time I was in the Navy.


We want you, we want you, we want you as a new recruit.

Damn it, now I have the Village People and that feathered headdress dude stuck in my head. 

Honestly, this is one of the oddest questions I have ever seen asked here.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> We want you, we want you, we want you as a new recruit.
> 
> Damn it, now I have the Village People and that feathered headdress dude stuck in my head.
> 
> Honestly, this is one of the oddest questions I have ever seen asked here.


Village People popped into my head as well. LOL


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

Not one single time.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

therealbrighteyes said:


> we want you, we want you, we want you as a new recruit.
> 
> Damn it, now i have the village people and that feathered headdress dude stuck in my head.
> 
> Honestly, this is one of the oddest questions i have ever seen asked here.


y m c a

I am too young to remember that.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> Sure ..all the time. Although I'll never be a size 3 again. (sigh). All kidding aside, no I haven't. Can't think of any reason why I would.


You're "man pretty"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

AnotherEarthling said:


> Be honest men. Do you every find yourself comparing your looks with woman instead of men?


Believe me, I've tried, but the moment I start unbuttoning her blouse for a good look, I get slapped. Don't even get me started on the skirts....

Obviously kidding, but I don't understand the question.


----------



## Hubby01 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh hell yes........who wouldn't want to compare.

Even been there once.

Lets just say as a pretty ripped, 6'3" 220lb guy, the little red dress, fishnets and spiked black patent leather size 14 stilettos and white blond wig made me look an absolute treat!

Yes, I lost a bet (several of us did) but everyone got into the spirit of it.....and so did our boyfriends. Not that there's anything wrong with that. :smthumbup:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> One word: Guyliner.


My husband wears eyeliner sometimes when we dress up in our goth stuff.

I find it totally hot lollll


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Do these jeans make my ass look fat?


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> You're "man pretty"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Gah! What does that even mean?


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

YupItsMe said:


> Do these jeans make my ass look fat?


:rofl: No the 20,000 calorie diet does.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> :rofl: No the 20,000 calorie diet does.


:lol: nice.  20,000 calories would be out of control!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Greatest thread ever...too many funny comments to quote them all!!!


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

My tits are too small.


----------



## iDeal (Oct 25, 2011)

Was this thread intended to receive a hundred witty arcastic comment?

On topic, No! wtf....


----------



## AnotherEarthling (Oct 31, 2011)

Please don't misinterpret what I am saying. lol What I mean is, do you find yourself comparing your features with a beautiful woman's features as a way to figure out if you are in her league? I have seen guys go crazy because they thought a woman was too good looking for them. That's what I meant.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

AnotherEarthling said:


> Please don't misinterpret what I am saying. lol What I mean is, do you find yourself comparing your features with a beautiful woman's features as a way to figure out if you are in her league? I have seen guys go crazy because they thought a woman was too good looking for them. That's what I meant.


Sure - all the time.

:smthumbup:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

But that's NOT what you said :rofl:


----------



## iDeal (Oct 25, 2011)

AnotherEarthling said:


> Please don't misinterpret what I am saying. lol What I mean is, do you find yourself comparing your features with a beautiful woman's features as a way to figure out if you are in her league? I have seen guys go crazy because they thought a woman was too good looking for them. That's what I meant.


No...


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

If you mean..have I ever compared my former stomach to a nine month pregnant lady?

Yes. Yes I have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

You are referring to Sex Rank

And yes ... everybody does that. If I'm a physical 4 and she's a 10, odds are she isn't going to be much interested.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Deejo said:


> You are referring to Sex Rank
> 
> And yes ... everybody does that. If I'm a physical 4 and she's a 10, odds are she isn't going to be much interested.


C'mon Deejo - we've all seen a pic.

You're at LEAST a 5 or 6!!!

Plus - you're a MOD on TAM! That bumps you up to a possible 7!


----------



## AnotherEarthling (Oct 31, 2011)

Deejo said:


> You are referring to Sex Rank
> 
> And yes ... everybody does that. If I'm a physical 4 and she's a 10, odds are she isn't going to be much interested.


Yes! That's what I am talking about. But along with sex rank, you compare the quality of your features verses her features that go into both of your sex ranks.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

AnotherEarthling said:


> Yes! That's what I am talking about. But along with sex rank, you compare the quality of your features verses her features that go into both of your sex ranks.


Its funny how just a subtle rewording can change the whole meaning of a question. Maybe ask, do you ever ask yourself if you're attractive enough for her?


----------



## AnotherEarthling (Oct 31, 2011)

Halien said:


> Its funny how just a subtle rewording can change the whole meaning of a question. Maybe ask, do you ever ask yourself if you're attractive enough for her?


Yes, that's it exactly!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

AnotherEarthling said:


> Please don't misinterpret what I am saying. lol What I mean is, do you find yourself comparing your features with a beautiful woman's features as a way to figure out if you are in her league? I have seen guys go crazy because they thought a woman was too good looking for them. That's what I meant.


Yes, that I do but I've never let it stop me as women are prone to be attracted to confidence & compassion and with those two traits as well as charm and wit I've managed to pull some women well above my physical sex rank.

Once you've accompolished that even more women seem to take an interest in you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If I had a vagina I would never wear clothes or leave the house.


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 20, 2011)

Deejo said:


> You are referring to Sex Rank
> 
> And yes ... everybody does that. If I'm a physical 4 and she's a 10, odds are she isn't going to be much interested.


unless you have a six figure income.... but I guess that ups your sex rank at least 3-4 points.....


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Mephisto said:


> unless you have a six figure income.... but I guess that ups your sex rank at least 3-4 points.....


Inflation. If you want a 3-4 point boost, it needs to be a 7 figure income.

6 figures gets you a point at best ...


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

AnotherEarthling said:


> Please don't misinterpret what I am saying. lol What I mean is, do you find yourself comparing your features with a beautiful woman's features as a way to figure out if you are in her league? I have seen guys go crazy because they thought a woman was too good looking for them. That's what I meant.


I got over that when I got who I thought was the best looking girl to go with me to the 8th grade prom. I worked on her for 1.5 years and still remember what she wore the first day of 7th grade . She was way out of my league at the time. But I learned the ability to form coherent sentences in front of beautiful women added to the ability to make them laugh goes a long way.

Later on in life I learned the numbers game. The more women you went after the more you got with. Doesn't matter how they or you look. If I go after one "10" I probably won't get anywhere with her. If I go after ten "10s" I'll probably get with at least 1.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Kobo said:


> I got over that when I got who I thought was the best looking girl to go with me to the 8th grade prom. I worked on her for 1.5 years and still remember what she wore the first day of 7th grade . She was way out of my league at the time. But I learned the ability to form coherent sentences in front of beautiful women added to the ability to make them laugh goes a long way.
> 
> Later on in life I learned the numbers game. The more women you went after the more you got with. Doesn't matter how they or you look. If I go after one "10" I probably won't get anywhere with her. If I go after ten "10s" I'll probably get with at least 1.


What about going after 10 "1s"???


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> What about going after 10 "1s"???


More than likely you'll get with 8 of them. 8 is way too many women to carry at one time. It's bound to explode in your face. ten "1s" is the way to go to elevate your "PIMP" status though


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Kobo said:


> It's bound to explode in your face.


:rofl:

I need help...


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I compare myself to men all the time and every time when I look at my vagina I'm always depressed realizing I will never measure up. I've debated taking Extenz to see if that helps.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Trenton said:


> I compare myself to men all the time and every time when I look at my vagina I'm always depressed realizing I will never measure up. I've debated taking Extenz to see if that helps.


According to NG, just hold your breath and blow out really hard. It should pop out in no time. No Extenz needed my dear.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> According to NG, just hold your breath and blow out really hard. It should pop out in no time. No Extenz needed my dear.


I just tried and no luck. WTF NG is such a liar!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Trenton said:


> I just tried and no luck. WTF NG is such a liar!


You aren't blowing hard enough...try again!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> You aren't blowing hard enough...try again!


There's your pick up line in the dating world.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> You aren't blowing hard enough...try again!


Dude, you're giving me cramps.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> There's your pick up line in the dating world.


:rofl: hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Trenton said:


> I compare myself to men all the time and every time when I look at my vagina I'm always depressed realizing I will never measure up. I've debated taking Extenz to see if that helps.


You got the better deal. Think of all the toys you guys have to play with.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Kobo said:


> You got the better deal. Think of all the toys you guys have to play with.


You have a point. It's time to stop blowing.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow. I leave this thread for a couple days and come back to blowing.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> Wow. I leave this thread for a couple days and come back to blowing.


:smthumbup:


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Why should I? When my *penis can sing and dance*. Top that! huh! huh!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

The laugh bounced across North America, all the way up to Iglooland. :rofl::rofl:


----------

